# Early Bird Crystal



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me whether it's still possible to get new, repalacement Early Bird crystals?

Also can anyone recommend a watchmaker, experienced at working on vintage O&W chronos?

Thanks, hopefully someone can steer me in the right direction.

M


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

M,

Speak to Roy about the glass.

Regs

Bry



montecristo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether it's still possible to get new, repalacement Early Bird crystals?
> 
> ...


----------

